# What would happen if a dumbo rat and a normal rat had babies?



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm very curious, I wouldn't do it but what would happen? Would the litter be mixed ? All dumbo? All normal? Or like half half? ( as in each baby would be half dumbo half normal?) It intrigues me


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

It would be a mixture of top eared and dumbos, I'm sure people on here who are genetic guru's will be able to give you a more scientific answer, but I'm still learning them so I won't say anything because it will probably be wrong.  this wasn't very insightful but someone else should find this thread and tell you all the genetics etc  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

No it would all depend on if the normal rat was homozygous or hetero. If ****, all of the babies would be top eared, but carry the dumbo trait, and if hetero then half of the babies would be dumbo and the other half would be normal and carry the dumbo trait. It is a simple dominant-recessive Mendelian Trait


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Korra said:


> No it would all depend on if the normal rat was homozygous or hetero. If ****, all of the babies would be top eared, but carry the dumbo trait, and if hetero then half of the babies would be dumbo and the other half would be normal and carry the dumbo trait. It is a simple dominant-recessive Mendelian Trait


There you go told you someone else would be able to give you a better answer XD I'm a novice at this kind of stuff. 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep depends on genes. Fancy is Du/- (I call it fancy, but it's top eared/ standard). so Du/Du is no dumbo gene, Du/du is carrying dumbo gene. du/du is Dumbo. Of coarse unless you have a pedigree or know the parents you won't know the exact gene of the Top eared rat, most breeders if they have a top eared het for dumbo to dumbo they can't tell which fancy will carry dumbo or not.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've had a dumbo breed with a top ear before and it was half and half


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

It depends on the genes. My hairless dumbo Molly and a top eared rat named Charlie had a litter of all top eared rats.


----------

